# Massive Thanks To Craig... Again!



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Massive thanks to Craig for helping me out today, great company and a fantastic detailer. Really appreciated mate.

Few after shots that he helped create...





































Catch up soon mate.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

meh, 7/10 
awesome work and car chaps :thumb:


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Awesome. What's it wearing? Looks amazing.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice work Gents!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

maestegman said:


> Awesome. What's it wearing? Looks amazing.


gtechniq C1 i believe...


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

that looks very OP free.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice. What did you do/apply?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

maestegman said:


> Awesome. What's it wearing? Looks amazing.


I'll let Craig tell you. I'm not even sure i'm allowed to say! :lol: He might come and beat me!

Thanks guys. We were talking good things about you today Russ!


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks absolutely top notch chaps. That finish will be locked in nicely by the C1 then too!

Top drawer.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

gally said:


> I'll let Craig tell you. I'm not even sure i'm allowed to say! :lol: He might come and beat me!
> 
> Thanks guys. We were talking good things about you today Russ!


My ears were burning earlier.. it all makes sense :lol:

What did you say...?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks guys it is indeed C1. After me slating nano sealants for years. In my defence C1 is on anothr level to anything i've seen before.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

RussZS said:


> My ears were burning earlier.. it all makes sense :lol:
> 
> What did you say...?


Just wishing you the best of luck and you couldn't keep a secret to save your life! :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

gally said:


> Just wishing you the best of luck and you couldn't keep a secret to save your life! :lol:


Lol... I have many a secret I've never shared... 

Thank you though guys, really appreciate it. In fact, I've had loads of messages wishing me all the best, I'm overwhelmed


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Btw, what do FRP's go for now? I've ALWAYS wanted one. Mk1 RS too. That'd be a fleet


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Looks stunning Kev!  Great work by you and Craig. :thumb:

I was going to guess C1 but was beaten to it.  How is it in the 'flesh' for a wax fan who has tried almost everything?  

Alan W


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I need to get me some C1 to play with actually. I have Opti Coat, for a good comparison.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Btw, what do FRP's go for now? I've ALWAYS wanted one. Mk1 RS too. That'd be a fleet


About 5k will buy a decent one just now Russ. My one is now on 106k, I know of 2 on 150k plus.



Alan W said:


> Looks stunning Kev!  Great work by you and Craig. :thumb:
> 
> I was going to guess C1 but was beaten to it.  How is it in the 'flesh' for a wax fan who has tried almost everything?
> 
> Alan W


I've had abuse over on CS for weeks now because I denounced super sealants for a year or more now! I love waxing too much ect... :lol:

I feel like such a sell out but after seeing it on Craig's car it's pretty special and I can still Werkstat or even wax next year at some point.

I think it looked wetter when we did the pre-show correction one in July and it was wearing Amigo/Glasur but for the protection it's kinda unbeatable.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Once you have C1 you never go back.

Great finish guys, was it a wet sanded down or pad correction?? looks great in the pictures so in the flesh even better I bet.

I have been appling C1 now to quite a few cars and it really is top stuff.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Now that is a slick & shiney finish guys, top drawer:thumb: As for the protection just wait til its first wash, then you'll really be impressed Sounds like Mr Hall needs a cape


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Mad Ad said:


> Once you have C1 you never go back.
> 
> Great finish guys, was it a wet sanded down or pad correction?? looks great in the pictures so in the flesh even better I bet.
> 
> I have been appling C1 now to quite a few cars and it really is top stuff.


Wet sanded front end back in July for a show and probably 95% correction. Just a quick one step today then a wipe down before C1.



slrestoration said:


> Now that is a slick & shiney finish guys, top drawer:thumb: As for the protection just wait til its first wash, then you'll really be impressed Sounds like Mr Hall needs a cape


Thanks Nick much appreciated. He had nothing nice to say about you today! :lol:

I think he blames you for him not being a millionaire yet!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

You could one line a tax self assessment - [email protected] - £10,000


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Little off the subject but I bet the Eagle F1's handle superb on the FRP


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Mad Ad said:


> Little off the subject but I bet the Eagle F1's handle superb on the FRP


The GDS3 F1 Variant are superb mate, next up are the Vredestein Sessantas.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

gally said:


> The GDS3 F1 Variant are superb mate, next up are the Vredestein Sessantas.


Very good summer tyre the Vredestein Sessantas, shame they stopped making the DS3 F1 nice tyre.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks Kev 

i'll upload a few pics I took today.

Nothing but good things ofcourse Russ, :thumb:
Im lining up to do a wee test on the bonnet.. split into 3 with c1, cquartz and lee's new Cerami-coat. 

:lol: It is Nicks fault most of us are skint.. but we love him dearly 


as kev says, we wet sanded the front end for the CS show a few months back, so it was pretty much swirl free still, as him and calum had corrected the rest of the car at the same time, 
so a 1 stage polish with 106FA to rid of the few little swirls, wipedown with car pro eraser and applied c1 to the paint, g1 to the windows.

Thanks to everyone for their comments :thumb: your too kind.
nice work today Kev :thumb: catch up with you soon, (text cal earlier, hes up for a wee meet up before I go) 

(just about to upload my pics)


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh very nice.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> Thanks Kev
> 
> i'll upload a few pics I took today.
> 
> ...


I have heard Lee's Cerami-Coat is the dog's


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Now that's a superb finish!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Mad Ad said:


> I have heard Lee's Cerami-Coat is the dog's


yeah looking forward to trying it..

from what lee tells me its pretty durable


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Just putting the pics in here mate?

Look forward to seeing them.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

just a few of the better finished ones..

Kev happily wiping off the last of the c1 residue..


















































im not the best with the camera.. we missed calum today with his brilliant camera and a knowledge of how to use it :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Gally, that's an absolute credit to you mate, that is spectacular! Nice work Gents!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks fantastic

Beautiful finish - Top job lads


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Great pics Craig I must say. I'll stick up somemore tomorrow. Why not!

Thanks Russ!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

RussZS said:


> Gally, that's an absolute credit to you mate, that is spectacular! Nice work Gents!


agree, he really loves his car..

and I have to say, I've never been a puma fan... but the FRP.. its lovely when polished.. the wings really transform it!! lovely car.. 
he left it started when locking the unit up... was gonna half inch it :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

FRP FTW

Check me being all young and hip with me txt speak - Boyaka


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That looks very stunning guys, the lustre on the paint is unreal, the car looks in your very good shape, love the colour on the racing puma.

Thanks for posting up, and have a great week from me. 

Top detail to a very high standard :thumb:


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Great work on a very nice car - good work from all of you :thumb:

Gally - a car to be proud of there!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Concours CC said:


> FRP FTW
> 
> Check me being all young and hip with me txt speak - Boyaka


:lol: your youth talk is well good innit lee :lol:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

car looks great still Gally, since last time i saw it in the skin.

Craig, your deffo fitting mine in now before you go down south!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks superb gents, must have a go in a FRP one day look great fun.

Craig when are you coming to the dark side down here with us southern softies? We can turn Nicks place over, usually plenty of Ferrari's, Astons and Porkers thereO


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Sign me up for that Simon!

PS I'll call you tomorrow


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Mick said:


> car looks great still Gally, since last time i saw it in the skin.
> 
> Craig, your deffo fitting mine in now before you go down south!


PM replied to mate,  we'll fit you in no probs.



SimonBash said:


> Looks superb gents, must have a go in a FRP one day look great fun.
> 
> Craig when are you coming to the dark side down here with us southern softies? We can turn Nicks place over, usually plenty of Ferrari's, Astons and Porkers thereO


28th of this month,

sounds good to me lol.. 
he promised me if I sell the QQ and buy vintage, crystal rock and black label I can sleep on his office couch and get about on a skateboard anyway.. :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks all for the comments guys really appreciated.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

thats a gorgous car! Getting rare now and nice to see a show room fresh example kept so well! Top Work guys :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

gally said:


> Thanks all for the comments guys really appreciated.


Good to see you posting again mate, your tweets on twitter do make me laugh sometimes


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

:lol: I didn't even relaise anyone was following me until Craig said yesterday about the champagne!

I'll need to watch what I tweet in the future! I've been busy with things at the house ect.. really haven't been on much sadly. Missed the place!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Lovely work lads. Uber shiny,deep gloss. Got Craig written over it.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

gally said:


> :lol: I didn't even relaise anyone was following me until Craig said yesterday about the champagne!
> 
> I'll need to watch what I tweet in the future! I've been busy with things at the house ect.. really haven't been on much sadly. Missed the place!


Lots of footy related tweets IIRC, haven't seen Craig on there yet will have a look later.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

He's a silent stalker :lol: Craig Hall iirc is the twitter name.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Totally forgot about the video we shot. OE exhaust + Decat. It kinda sounds a little weak but there is no massive engine behind it so it's more rally/rapsy than deep RS sound...


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Never mind the car, look at that hair...:argie::argie::argie:










:tumbleweed:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

:lol: In my defence I was up rather early! Not my best!

Craig was up earlier than me!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

gally said:


> :lol: I didn't even relaise anyone was following me until Craig said yesterday about the champagne!
> 
> I'll need to watch what I tweet in the future! I've been busy with things at the house ect.. really haven't been on much sadly. Missed the place!


You sure it wasn't me that mentioned about the Champagne?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Haha yeah Craig mentioned it to me yesterday whilst detailing we were actually talking about your post! I need to watch what I tweet in future! :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Craig was also at the unit half an hour before you gally


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

FPMSL! You have no proof to back that statement up!


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

gally said:


> :lol: In my defence I was up rather early! Not my best!
> 
> Craig was up earlier than me!


Is Kev the Becks of detailing then Craig?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

gally said:


> :lol: In my defence I was up rather early! Not my best!
> 
> Craig was up earlier than me!












To be fair, it's the best comb over I have seen for a while....

Given up the day job of advertising Hamlet then 






:lol::lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

bling.... nothing like a shiny frp!!!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

awesome work & awesome car!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

People always have a go at my "combover" Fringe!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

gally said:


> People always have a go at my "combover" Fringe!


Awwwww, I'm sorry.....



Car looks lovely btw :argie:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Hurt my feelings Cuey!

Thanks for the car comments though!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Great work guys,lovely FRP there Gally.

And Craig is a legend no doubt,good luck down south fella


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

This photo should come with a direct link to Pistonheads Classfields because that is exactly where we have all gone after seeing it! :lol:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

amiller said:


> This photo should come with a direct link to Pistonheads Classfields because that is exactly where we have all gone after seeing it! :lol:


Hit the nail on the head Andy, I fancy the ex ford press car, £8.5k though:doublesho


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Andy, you mean like this


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

cheers Mick, helped me pass a bit of time having a look at those puma's :thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Great job guys, I wouldnt want to get that dirty after that finish!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Mick said:


> Andy, you mean like this


I didn't even know you could do that! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

How did you find the C1 application?

Whats the crack on top ups?


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Have to say Gally, You and craig have done an absolutely awesome job on the car. Just hope i can get similar results when i dare finally attempt down the path of C1...

Craig, Where abouts down south you heading?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Great job guys, I wouldnt want to get that dirty after that finish!


You should see out front of the garage I use! I drove out of there at 2mph!

It's still looking clean though. 



TeZ said:


> How did you find the C1 application?
> 
> Whats the crack on top ups?


C2 is the recommended top up product. I'll most likely use Werkstat once the beading drops off tbh. Really good product. Never really enjoyed using C2.

Application Craig has down to a tee. I can easily see how it could go pearshaped though! I'll leave it to the pros! I wiped off the product maybe 30 seconds after application.  Really impressive product.



Sirmally2 said:


> Have to say Gally, You and craig have done an absolutely awesome job on the car. Just hope i can get similar results when i dare finally attempt down the path of C1...
> 
> Craig, Where abouts down south you heading?


Thank you so much for the comments mate.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow what a finish you have got great work


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

SimonBash said:


> Is Kev the Becks of detailing then Craig?


aye.. he told me he wanted an early start.. said he'd be there about 8.. I turn up at 8:01.. no kev... park up, slouch in my seat and get comfy while I wait thinking.. he will be here any minute.. 8:32 he turned up!! lazy bugger.. bet he spent that 30 minutes doing his combover!! :lol:



gally said:


> People always have a go at my "combover" Fringe!


awww poor gally



R0B said:


> Great work guys,lovely FRP there Gally.
> 
> And Craig is a legend no doubt,good luck down south fella


 thanks rob..



TeZ said:


> How did you find the C1 application?
> 
> Whats the crack on top ups?


I've got the c1 application down now, leave it between 30-60 seconds before wiping off the residue. 
quicker if you have a second person as kev was wiping off the residue while I applied it to the next panel (and combing over his hair ofcourse )



gally said:


> You should see out front of the garage I use! I drove out of there at 2mph!
> 
> It's still looking clean though.
> 
> C2 is the recommended top up product. I'll most likely use Werkstat once the beading drops off tbh. Really good product. Never really enjoyed using C2.


:lol: really should see the front of the unit.. its like a bloody dirt rally track :lolgood choice of words given what it is eh kev :lol

I'll need to get you into c2 again  
it will last longer on c1 than werkstatt :thumb:
your just a snob


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Sirmally2 said:


> Have to say Gally, You and craig have done an absolutely awesome job on the car. Just hope i can get similar results when i dare finally attempt down the path of C1...
> 
> Craig, Where abouts down south you heading?


must have missed you in my multi quote :lol: sorry..

thanks for the comments, I do like my C1!

moving to hertfordshire area. :thumb:


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow that looks amazing, Great work guys.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> must have missed you in my multi quote :lol: sorry..
> 
> thanks for the comments, I do like my C1!
> 
> *moving to hertfordshire area*. :thumb:


:doublesho

I hear Sussex, Crawley in particular is nice Craig, watch out for dodgy local bodyshops though....(runs for cover)...


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> must have missed you in my multi quote :lol: sorry..
> 
> thanks for the comments, I do like my C1!
> 
> moving to hertfordshire area. :thumb:


Lol, nice to know im missable Craig! :lol:

Sounds an interesting move, good luck with it matey:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

SimonBash said:


> :doublesho
> 
> I hear Sussex, Crawley in particular is nice Craig, watch out for dodgy local bodyshops though....(runs for cover)...


HAHA!!! the type of dodgy bodyshops who's owner likes to empty mine and your wallet you mean :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'm really going to have to look more closely at C2 or you'll badger me to death! :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

sounds about right no? :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Yip, say no then Craig convincesme otherwise. I cave and buy. Sounds about right! :lol:

Apart from 50/50


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

nice work guys - frp's are gold seal top drawer enthusiast's motors - pity i can't fit inside one 

seems that craig is bang up to speed with c1 application which is kind of lucky :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

You know you want c2 kev.. Im heading to work now.. but i'll work on you caving in next time I see you with that Gwash 

lol Rob, I'm not so sure I would fit in kevs little FRP either.. lovely little cars though.
C1 application.. yeah that could come in handy :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

gtechrob said:


> nice work guys - frp's are gold seal top drawer enthusiast's motors - pity i can't fit inside one
> 
> seems that craig is bang up to speed with c1 application which is kind of lucky :lol:


Haha! The seats are snug, although the guy that had it prior to me wasn't tiny and the seats are very comfy although sporty. 

Thanks Rob and thanks for an amazing product.



CraigQQ said:


> You know you want c2 kev.. Im heading to work now.. but i'll work on you caving in next time I see you with that Gwash
> 
> lol Rob, I'm not so sure I would fit in kevs little FRP either.. lovely little cars though.
> C1 application.. yeah that could come in handy :lol:


Shame Craig as i'm sure you'd love a drive in it! :lol:

Yeah we can chat about it soon, i'm definitely interested!


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lovely looking finish gents on a cracking motor :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

gally said:


> Haha! The seats are snug, although the guy that had it prior to me wasn't tiny and the seats are very comfy although sporty.
> 
> Thanks Rob and thanks for an amazing product.
> 
> ...


Think rob is a bit tall for the FRP kev.. must be 6' 5" or so lol..

lol I'd love a shot of it.. insurance wouldn't cover me though :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work there matey :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the views and comments guys.


----------

